# Ratio-Venlafaxine - when to take and with how much food?



## louise1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

Today I got a prescription for Ratio-VenlafaxineXR (37.5 mg), which I am to take for 7 days and then increase to 75 mg. I have three questions.

1. Is this prescription also known as Effexor?

2. My doctor said to take my dose in the morning, but the pharmacist suggested taking it at night. I'll try taking it tonight and see what happens. If it interferes with my sleep then I'll switch to morning. Is there anyone else out there taking this particular medication, and when do you take it - morning or night?

3. It says to take it with food - how much? I don't want to eat a lot before I go to bed. Is a granola bar enough? Or a piece of fruit? If I end up taking it in the morning this won't be an issue, as I'll just take it when I eat breakfast.

Thanks.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello, ....yes it is also known as Effexor. I take mine with my breakfast in the morning. I take most of my meds with my breakfast in the morning.

That is just the way I was advised to take it though.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

louise1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got a prescription for Ratio-VenlafaxineXR (37.5 mg), which I am to take for 7 days and then increase to 75 mg. I have three questions.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, Effexor XR contains the same active ingredient (e*x*tended *r*elease venlafaxine).

2) Take it in the morning like suggested by your doctor. At low doses like 37.5mg-75mg it acts just like an SSRI and chances of insomnia are lower, but when the dose is increased it inhibits the reuptake of norepinephrine (and at the maximum dose it works somewhat on dopamine too) - so it then becomes a stimulating & activating antidepressant - which should be taken in the morning to avoid sleep problems.

3) You don't have to eat alot and when you take it in the morning with your breakfast that's perfect.


----------



## louise1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I decided to take the medication in the morning, as my doctor suggested. I've been a bit nauseous (did I spell that right?), but I don't know if it's due to the medication or just plain anxiety. It's bearable though.


----------

